# Werde seit Tagen von +375.. Nummer bombadiert!



## Unregistriert (27 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
ich werde jtzt seit zwei Tagen von +375... nummern bombadiert!
es werden SMS und Anrufe gestartet!
die erste SMS  lautete: " Gruß!Ich heiße Shasmina. Ich bin 16 jahre alt.Ich möchte Sie kennenlernen!" das kam 18.40UHR.
habe nicht zurückgerufen oder geantwortet und dann kam 19.01UHR "Ich liebe dich!!!"

so das geht jetzt die ganze Zeit so weiter! habe aber nie geantwortet oder abgenommen!
es kam auch mal eine SMS mit Russischer schrift.

was soll ich tun? was kann ich dagegen machen? es nervt Tierisch ganz zu schweige davon was meine Freundin am Anfang dazu gesagt hat!

P.S. die Nummer von der die SMS kommen: +375296046242
die nummer von der Angerufen wird: +3750233499780 bzw +3750233499781


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2007)

*AW: Werde seit Tagen von +375.. Nummer bombadiert!*

Muss wohl tatsächlich aus Russland kommen:

http://www.auslandsvorwahlen.net/index.php?aktion=suche&q=00375&x=48&y=16


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2007)

*AW: Werde seit Tagen von +375.. Nummer bombadiert!*

gut soweit war ich auch.. nur das komische ist das ich gestern einkommenende Anrufe aus dem Ausland bei O2 sperren lassen hab und heute hab ich schon wieder einen Anruf der besagten Nummer erhalten?!
mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2007)

*AW: Werde seit Tagen von +375.. Nummer bombadiert!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> gut soweit war ich auch.. nur das komische ist das ich gestern einkommenende Anrufe aus dem Ausland bei O2 sperren lassen hab und heute hab ich schon wieder einen Anruf der besagten Nummer erhalten?!
> mfg


Die nummer kommen  mir bekannt vor,die selben nummer werden vergeben um low kost sms über das internet zu versenden.
Diese nummern sind wahrscheinlich virtuell.


----------

